# lebender köfi sonnvoll?



## drogba (14. Mai 2008)

ist es sinnvoll für hecht nen lebenden köfi zu nehmen?oder sagen wir würde ich dadurch mehr bisse bekommen?bevor jetz geschrien wird,ich kenne ein see in deutschland wo es LEGAL ist.welche montage sollte ich denn benutzen ?wäre für tipps dankbar...


----------



## punkarpfen (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Ja, es gibt Gewässer in D wo man mit dem lebenden Köfi angeln darf. Dazu braucht der Inhaber/Pächter eine Genehmigung der Fischereibehörde. 
Nur weil man es darf, muss man es nicht tun. Ich dürfte den lebenden Köfi auch an 2 Gewässern einsetzen, tue es aber aus Überzeugung nicht.


----------



## duck_68 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Ich glaube, man sollte schon mal das Bier und Knabberzeug bereitstellen.....


----------



## Ollek (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich glaube, man sollte schon mal das Bier und Knabberzeug bereitstellen.....



mal abwarten...:m#g


----------



## duck_68 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Leider muss ich jetzt weg - alleine die Überschrift bürgt meist schon für nen netten Abend


----------



## theundertaker (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Wenn er n Gewässer kennt, wo es erlaubt ist, wo ist das Problem...ich denke schon, dass lebender Köderfisch was bringt...hau das Teil einfach mal rein und guck, was passiert...^^


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich glaube, man sollte schon mal das Bier und Knabberzeug bereitstellen.....


:vik::vik::vik:






Ollek schrieb:


> mal abwarten...:m#g


Ah... der Imbisswagen is' schon da 






Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Leider muss ich jetzt weg - alleine die Überschrift bürgt meist schon für nen netten Abend


Ich beobachte das für Dich Martin 



Was is' eigentlich die letzten Wochen los?? So schlecht is' das Wetter doch gar nicht |uhoh:

Oder is' das die "Raubfischschonzeitdepression"???

Mensch Leute, wenn bei euch die Räuber noch zu sind, geht stippen #h


----------



## mlkzander (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

um mal auf deine frage zu antworten:
es gibt nix besseres

den rest der diskussion kann man sich getrost sparen
ist doch immer das selbe.........


----------



## The_Pitbull (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Lebender Köfi ist ein Top Köder#6Gruß Pitti


----------



## gründler (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> :vik::vik::vik:
> 
> Mensch Leute, wenn bei euch die Räuber noch zu sind, geht stippen #h


 

Genau schön Barben Döbel und Aland an der 13m Pole#6#6#6


----------



## Forellenzemmel (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Wolln wirs mal etwas komplizieren??? Lippenhakung oder Rückenhakung...

... aber vom moralischen ab - bei großen Räubern könnte sich der lebende Köfi durchaus, wenn auch nicht zwangsläufig als "sonnvoll" erweisen. Wenn es halt erlaubt ist und man meint es ausprobieren zu müssen...
Muß jeder selber wissen!

Stefan


----------



## Case (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



mlkzander schrieb:


> um mal auf deine frage zu antworten:
> es gibt nix besseres
> 
> den rest der diskussion kann man sich getrost sparen
> ist doch immer das selbe.........



Genau So ist das.

Case


----------



## opi2001 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Naja ob der Köfi in der Natur vom Hecht gefressen wird oder am Haken hängt ist doch eigentlich egal.
Natürlich werden da die Tierschützer wieder brüllen,aber die brüllen ja schon wenn mal mal richtig furzt!!!!!
Ansonsten schließ ich mit The Pibulls Meinung an !!
Lebender Köfi ist ein Top Köder#6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Zitat von einem bekannten holländischen Raubfischprofi (vermutlich sogar der bekannteste):

"Wenn Du mit toten Köderfisch angelst, sollte er nicht zu tot sein"

Das dürfte Deine Frage beantworten, mehr sage ich dazu nicht.#d


----------



## gründler (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Also damals hat man nen ordentlichen Proppen 10-30gr(pose)genommen nen Stahlvorfach mit Drilling dran,hat dem Köfi ne Lippenköderung verpaßt und dann rein damit!
Ob das nun besser fängt spalten sich zum teil die gemüter dran.
lg


----------



## chivas (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

um die frage wortwörtlich zu beantworten: sinnvoll für den hecht ganz sicher nicht - der bleibt wohl lieber im feuchten. und für den kofi sicher noch viel weniger.

möglich, dass ein lebender kofi fängiger ist - ich hab jedenfalls noch nei einen verwendet und trotzdem gefangen. genauso gut könnte man auch fragen: wie fischt man am besten mit dynamit? ist das sinnvoll? und wenn ja, für wen?

wenn der verantwortungsvolle umgang mit der natur, das umfaßt auch den köder- und den zielfisch, in diesem forum derart verharmlost wird, ist es einfach nur schade...

in diesem sinne...

*DerDerSichFragtObAuch(Lebende)MenschenEinGuterKrokodilKöderWären*


----------



## Dennert (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Es gibt keinen besseren Köder, wenn er an der richtigen Stelle schwimmt.
Kein Kunstköder kann dann mithalten.

Gut, dass er verboten ist, das schützt den Hecht (ein bisschen) !


----------



## raffaelo35 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Naja wenn man einen Fisch fängt ist der meist an der lippe gehakt. Ob der schmerzen hat oder nicht stört in dem moment  keinen. ( Bitte keine diskussion ob ein fisch schmerzen spürt oder nicht)
Bei catch and release ist der fisch also meistens an der lippe und man gibt den fisch wieder ins wasser zurück.
Wenn ich einen köfi an meinen haken gebe und ihn an der lippe anködere ist es das gleiche - ich kann ihn nach dem fischen wieder ins wasser zurückgeben.

Wo ist da dann groß der unterschied?#d

Aber als antwort auf deine frage was lebendes am haken ist immer gut - meine würmer leben ja auch und bewegen sich.

Und jetzt los|krach:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



Dennert schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen besseren Köder, wenn er an der richtigen Stelle schwimmt.
> Kein Kunstköder kann dann mithalten.
> !


 
Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.

Als er noch erlaubt war, habe ich sehr gut damit gefangen.
Jetzt benutze ich ihn natürlich nicht mehr.


----------



## gründler (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



raffaelo35 schrieb:


> Naja wenn man einen Fisch fängt ist der meist an der lippe gehakt. Ob der schmerzen hat oder nicht stört in dem moment keinen. ( Bitte keine diskussion ob ein fisch schmerzen spürt oder nicht)
> Bei catch and release ist der fisch also meistens an der lippe und man gibt den fisch wieder ins wasser zurück.
> Wenn ich einen köfi an meinen haken gebe und ihn an der lippe anködere ist es das gleiche - ich kann ihn nach dem fischen wieder ins wasser zurückgeben.
> 
> ...


 
Das leid was er über Std.mitmacht.Beim Angeln schnell und schonend raus usw.Da strampellt er paar Std.rum,mit ner ("Boje im Schlepptau").
lg


----------



## raub-micha (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Es gibt nichts besseres alls lebenden Köderfisch.Die größten Erfolge hatte ich mit Lippköderung,probier es mal aus.:vik:


----------



## Ollek (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



raub-micha schrieb:


> Es gibt nichts besseres alls lebenden Köderfisch.Die größten Erfolge hatte ich mit Lippköderung,probier es mal aus.:vik:



Frösche solln noch besser sein...|bigeyes

Hier


----------



## gründler (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



Ollek schrieb:


> Frösche solln noch besser sein...|bigeyes
> 
> Hier


 
Ich seh da kein frosch,nur nen High-tech Wobbler?

Ah jetze


----------



## Nailuj (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Na Supa  ma kann sich doch denken dass sone Frage nich gut ankommt un nur für Unruhe im Board sorgt.


Aber mal zum Thema: Findeste es net das es Tierquälerei is mit Lebendem KöFi zu Fischen? 
Du fändestes auch net toll wenn du nen Haken der die Größe deines Schulterplattes (wie auch immer das geschrieben wird) in die Wirbelsäule haut oder?? Denk mal drüber nach!


----------



## Ollek (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich seh da kein frosch,nur nen High-tech Wobbler?
> 
> Ah jetze



geh nochmal auf den link, war der falsche erst

PS: war eigentlich auch ein Streifenhörnchen....sah aber so aus


----------



## Ollek (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



Nailuj schrieb:


> Na Supa  ma kann sich doch denken dass sone Frage nich gut ankommt un nur für Unruhe im Board sorgt.




noch isses eigenlich ganz ruhig, aber wenn ich bedenke wie manche in norwegen ihre gaffs in die Fische haun...naja. Und oftmals ist aus "Zeitgründen" dann auch kein abschlagen mehr drinn. 


gruss


----------



## bennie (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

verglichen mit dem toten köfi ist er wirklich besser


----------



## Veit (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Ich denke es wird schon seinen Grund haben, warum die ganzen Opis immernoch auf ihre lebenden Köfis beharren,solange sie nicht erwischt werden.
Allerdings glaub ich, dass man mit Kunstköder langfristig mehr erfolg hat.


----------



## angel.maus (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Ich sag mal so lebend is eindeutig fäniger,#6
aber bei den scharfen Kontrollen von den Kollegen in Blau is mir das einfach zu heikel .
Und außerdem mit der richtigen Montage und Stelle ......
Muß jeder selber wissen wie er angelt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Rein zur Vorsorge.

Das Ding hier ist unter Beobachtung und razfaz zu, wenn´s ausartet.


----------



## slowhand (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich denke es wird schon seinen Grund haben, warum die ganzen Opis immernoch auf ihre lebenden Köfis beharren,solange sie nicht erwischt werden.



Die angeln auch noch mit 40er Schnur und Wirbeln, an die man ein Schwein hängen kann... Sind schon manchmal lustig... 
Eher glaube ich, daß ein lebender Köfi wesentlich mehr Reize aussendet und den Hecht auch verleitet, unvorsichtiger zuzuschnappen.
Ich selber habe noch nie mit lebendem Köfi geangelt und werde es auch nicht tun. Fange auch mit toten Köfis, gerade in der Strömung ist der Unterschied wohl nicht so groß. Abgesehen davon riecht ein halber Köfi bzw. Fetzen wesentlich intensiver, was wieder für tot spricht... Ich weiß auch nicht... Ausprobieren halt...


----------



## myers (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Also früher, als es noch erlaubt war, hab ich auch immer mit lebendem Köfi und  Rückenhakung geangelt. Heute würde ich das nicht mehr machen. Fängigkeit natürlich topp, besser geht's gar nicht. Vorteil bei Rückenhakung: du kannst mehr oder weniger direkt anschlagen, denn der Hecht greift den Köfi quer, also in der Mitte. Dann schwimmt er erst mal ein gutes Stück, bleibt stehen, und dreht dann den Köfi um ihn mit dem Kopf voran zu schlucken. Genau das ist der Moment, den Du bei Lippenhakung abpassen musst, wozu Du auch ein bisschen Erfahrung brauchst. Nachteil dabei: wenn Du zu lange wartest, schluckt der Hecht zu tief. Ist es ein Kleiner, kannst Du das Releasen vergessen. Wär schade.

Mit totem Köfi habe ich keine Erfahrung, aber da würde ich eben aus den genannten Gründen eine Rückenhakung empfehlen.

Das Argument bei Lippenhakung kannst Du den wenigstens den Köfi releasen... sorry, aber welcher Köfi ist denn nach ein paar mal Auswerfen noch derart fit dass das Sinn macht? Recht wenige...

Köfi-Tipp: Gründling. Meiner Erfahrung nach in heimischen Gewässern das Beste was Du nehmen kannst.


----------



## spin-paule (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Senfdazugeb

Grundsätzlich: ich halte den lebendigen Köfi für wesentlich fängiger als einen toten Köfi... aber meist unflexibler einsetzbar als ein Kunstköder.

Ein weiterer Aspekt:
Als man das noch durfte, habe ich mehrmals folgende Erfahrung gemacht:
Ein lebendiger Köfi ist mobil. Mit etwas Glück (vor allem bei großen Seen) schwimmt der Köfi gnadenlos in den Hotspot, den man durch Auswerfen eines toten Köfis nie hätte erreichen können. 

Gruß Paul


----------



## Allrounder0872 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Moin Moin,

Bei uns gehts am Freitag ja auch endlich wieder los:vik: die ersten Köderfische habe ich mir schon besorgt. Ich glaube das ne gute Alternative zum lebenden Köderfisch, auch ein toter Köderfisch am System ordentlich geführt sehr wirksam ist klar is das mit ein wenig Arbeit verbunden, aber ich muß sagen das die Ergebnisse recht ordentlich sind im letzten Jahr hatte ich 3 über nen Meter auf nen totem am System geführt. Zu deiner frage würde ich auch sagen das beim ansitzangeln ein lebender Köfi mehr bringt, aber auch nur wenn es erlaubt is!!!:m

Fette Fische aus der schönsten Stadt der Welt!!!


----------



## Arowana (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Hi, 

beim Hecht seh ich es genau so, lebend fängt besser.
Aber wie ist es beim Zander? Ich hab was das Zanderfischen angeht noch wenig Erfahrungen und die die ich hab sind ziemlich unterschiedlich.
Kennt sich da jemand besser aus?

Grüße

Max


----------



## Chrizzi (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



myers schrieb:


> Köfi-Tipp: Gründling. Meiner Erfahrung nach in heimischen Gewässern das Beste was Du nehmen kannst.




Stehen die nicht mittlerweilse unter Schutz? Ich glaub hier ist das mittlerweile so, würde aber nicht drauf wetten.


----------



## Norge Fan (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Bei der Überschrift dachte ich sofort ach du Schaixxe jetzt zerreissen sie ihn gleich,aber da hab ich mich getäuscht.Vielleicht ist doch ein Ruck durch die Boardgemeinde gegangen und man verständigt sich wieder fair miteinander.Genau so sollte es auch sein #6.Zu Deiner Frage kann ich aus meiner Erfahrung nur sagen das ich damals mit lebendem Köfi eindeutig bessere Fänge hatte.      
Gruß#hRenè


----------



## Allrounder0872 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Meine meisten Zander beim Ansitzangeln habe ich nachts gefangen mit toten Köfi auf Grund. Ich bevorzuge da Gewässer mit Strömung um dem fischchen noch ein bischen "leben" zu verleihen. Gründling??? Ich glaub der war schon vor einigen Jahren geschützt oder???


----------



## myers (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Stehen die nicht mittlerweilse unter Schutz? Ich glaub hier ist das mittlerweile so, würde aber nicht drauf wetten.



UPPS, stimmt glaube ich, sorry. Wie gesagt, ist ziemlich lange her...


----------



## Ammersee-angler (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

meiner Meinung nach bringt es nix. Ein gutes System oder ander Kunstköder bringen meines erachtens viel mehr erfolg und sind viel einfach einzusetzen


----------



## PureContact (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



Case schrieb:


> Genau So ist das.
> 
> Case



wie geil!!!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



Arowana schrieb:


> Aber wie ist es beim Zander?


 
Beim Zander würde Dir ein lebender Köfi keinerlei Vorteil bringen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



Allrounder0872 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ne gute Alternative zum lebenden Köderfisch, auch ein toter Köderfisch am System ordentlich geführt sehr wirksam ist klar is das mit ein wenig Arbeit verbunden, aber ich muß sagen das die Ergebnisse recht ordentlich sind


Das ist der wichtige Faktor, toter KöFi gesponnen bringt am meisten Bisse, weit mehr als ein stehender lebender KöFi an der Pose oder ein toter herumbaumelnd oder liegend. Damit kann man Vorteile verbinden und eben große Bereiche absuchen, während ein stationär angebotener auf die Gnade des vorbeikommenden Hechtes angewiesen ist. Dafür brauchen die "faulen" Ansitzer ja den Zappelfisch.


----------



## gte81 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

habe keine erfahrung mit lebendem köfi, da es bei uns auch verboten ist.
glaube in östereich ist es erlaubt. 
hätte aber auch kein bock so ein kleines lebewesen zu quälen indem ich ihn ein haken durch den rücken hau...
dann würd ich lieber schauen das ich den drilling mit nem gummi an ihm befestige... aber ob das geht weiß ich nicht.
besoders beim auswurf... |rolleyes


----------



## paddyli (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

wenn ihr alle so große gewissensbisse habt,den lebenden fisch an nen haken zu hängen,dann sagt mir mal bitte wo der unterschied liegt,einen lebenden wurm auf ein vorfach zu fädeln...??
ich meine is das heutzutage so das der fisch höher gestellt wird als der *schleimige,schnöde* wurm??

is doch auch nur ein lebewesen,und wenn ich ein wurm komplett aufs vorfach fädle,ist das genau das gleiche als wenn ich fisch mit nem haken *durchbohre*
jetzt bin ich mal gespannt....


----------



## gte81 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

eigentlich hast recht..
das problem ist bei den fischen und insekten: sie können nicht schreien |krach:
je kleiner das lebewesen, so weniger skrupel.
keiner kann sich vorstellen das so ein einfaches lebewesen wie ein wurm, schnecke, ameise gefühle haben. 
deswegen hab ich auch keine gewissensbisse wenn ich eine fliege tothau oder auf eine schnecke trete oder wie gesagt einen wurm auf den haken zieh.... |rolleyes
die wenigsten angler könnten ein schwein töten, ... wenn die wüssten wie die schreien wenn sie angst haben oder verletzt sind.
ich gehör dazu.
hoff einfach das diese lebewesen so primitiv sind das sie kein schmerzempfinden haben...


----------



## Ollek (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



paddyli schrieb:


> wenn ihr alle so große gewissensbisse habt,den lebenden fisch an nen haken zu hängen,



|kopfkrathmmm soviel sind hier eigentlich gar nicht die diese Gewissensbisse haben, nur einige.  
Aber es ist so das es grösstenteils halt verboten ist was die Gewissensbisse nicht grad abschwächt,das muss man aber auch verstehen. Ich schliesse mich aber der Frage zum Regenwurm an, nen Unterschied seh ich da auch nicht#c

Und ich möchte auch sagen um bei der Eingangsfrage zu bleiben,ein aktiv geführter toter Köfi z.b. bei dem vom mir oft benutzten Drakovitch fängt um längen besser als ein lebender (ja zu zonenzeiten hab ichs selber praktiziert) Köfi der lokal um eine Pose herumplatscht.


gruss


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Ich finde es zunächst mal beachtenswert,wie hier in dem Thread miteinander umgegangen wird und bis auf einen Ausreißer,der einen Menschen als Krokodilköder vorschlägt und
dass ernsthaft ins Verhältnis zum Köfi setzt,komme ich hier aus dem Staunen über die vorherrschende Fairness nicht raus.
So nun zum Thema,ich gehöre auch zu den Dinosauriern,die mit dem lebenden Köfi aufgewachsen sind und der beste stationäre Köder auf Raubfisch,ist der lebende Köfi
und daher auch so(i)nnvoll.Nach meiner Erfahrung ist der Döbel sehr zäh und langlebig,
früher habe ich es manchmal geschafft,mit nur einem Köfi pro Rute ein ganzes Wochenende zu fischen.Wichtig war dabei den Köfi,anstatt zu werfen,mit dem Boot
raus zu fahren.Angeködert habe ich sie damals mit der Ködernadel,in dem ich den Drilling
oder den Einzelhaken,vom Kopf her mit der Hakenspitze zum Schwanz hin,aufgezogen habe.Dabei ist zu beachten,das die Wirbelsäule des Köfis nicht verletzt wird,um ihn länger
am Leben zu erhalten.Also das Vorfach seitlich vorbeiführen und dabei knapp hinter der
Rückenflosse austreten lassen,dann hängt er auch gerade.von der Lippenköderung halte
ich nicht sehr viel da ich so manchmal Fehlbisse hatte.
Übrigens fische ich schon seit langem vor dem "lebenden Köfi Verbot" mit Kunstködern.denn die haben den Vorteil,dass man sie nicht erst fangen muss!

Taxidermist


----------



## just_a_placebo (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Aber man kann doch den Köfi wieder releasen, wenn nichts anbeißt!! 
Das sollte man auch bedenken! 

</ironie> (für die, die es nicht bemerkt haben  )

flo


----------



## schrauber78 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Also ich muss sagen, dass ich mit Lebendköfi, als es noch erlaubt war, sehr gut gefangen hab. Ich kenn auch noch genügend Leute, die sagen: "Hey Fisch du bist jetzt tot!" und dann fliegt er durch den Rücken oder Lippe geködert rein. In recht tiefen Seen echt eine feine Sache, aber wenn das Gewässer nur 2m tief ist, dann hat man meist eine schöne Perücke, wenn man die Montage wieder raus holt.

@j a placebo ja, das geht! mein Burder hat zu Himmelfahrt ein Rotauge gefangen, wo eine Narbe eindeutig als Rückenköderungsloch zuordnen konnte


----------



## just_a_placebo (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

vielleicht hatte er sich sogar selber befreit!!
ich finde, sie haben eine faire chance verdient...

hrhr


----------



## SebastianHH (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich finde es zunächst mal beachtenswert,wie hier in dem Thread miteinander umgegangen wird und bis auf einen Ausreißer,der einen Menschen als Krokodilköder vorschlägt und
> dass ernsthaft ins Verhältnis zum Köfi setzt,komme ich hier aus dem Staunen über die vorherrschende Fairness nicht raus.
> So nun zum Thema,ich gehöre auch zu den Dinosauriern,die mit dem lebenden Köfi aufgewachsen sind und der beste stationäre Köder auf Raubfisch,ist der lebende Köfi
> und daher auch so(i)nnvoll.Nach meiner Erfahrung ist der Döbel sehr zäh und langlebig,
> ...


 

Was für eine Geschichte. Ein ganzes Wochenende mit einem lebendem Köfi. Grausam. Also das geht nun wirklich gar nicht.


----------



## SebastianHH (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Unfassbar wie viele User diese Angelmethode OK finden.
Wenn es erlaubt wäre, würde ja fast jeder mit dieser Methode fischen. ;+


----------



## angel-daddy (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Unfassbar wie viele User diese Angelmethode OK finden.
> Wenn es erlaubt wäre, würde ja fast jeder mit dieser Methode fischen. ;+



Hallo Sebastian,
ich finde es auf jeden Fall sinnvoller, da ansonsten jeder Raubfischangler 50 Stück. Köderfische in seiner Gefriertruhe hat.
Die sind alle tot.....Man weiß ja nie wann man sie benötigt.
Aber was soll es! 
Wenn es an dem See erlaubt ist, würde ich ebenfalls mit lebenden Köderfisch angeln. Ich bevorzuge allerdings ausschließlich die Maulköderung. 

Gruß Martin


----------



## duck_68 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Unfassbar wie viele User diese Angelmethode OK finden.
> Wenn es erlaubt wäre, würde ja fast jeder mit dieser Methode fischen. ;+




Höre Dich doch einfach mal bei älteren Anglerkollegen in Deinem Verein um, wieviele der "Alten" dem lebenden Köfi seit dem Verbot nachtrauern - da wirst Du noch mehr erstaunt sein.....|bigeyes|bigeyes 

Ich kenne niemanden der in der damaligen Zeit bewusst mit einem toten Köfi auf Räuber gefischt hat - tote wurden nur genommen, wenn die "Beschaffung von Lebendware" nicht möglich war.

Eine "Zappler" ist und bleibt ein "Zappler"  - gibt nichts besseres auf Hecht!!#6


----------



## Veit (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Also wäre es erlaubt, würde ich glaub ich auch mal mit lebendem Köderfisch angeln, weil ich denke, da hätte ich bessere Chancen den ersten Köfihecht meines Lebens drauf zu fangen als auf nen toten. Ohne Witz: Ich habe in meinem Leben noch nie einen Hecht auf Köderfisch gefangen, auf Kunstköder sicher schon fast 1000 Stück. Irgendwie wurmt mich das ein bisschen. Es ist so ein kleiner Wunsch von mir eines Tages doch mal einen Hecht mit Proppen und Köderfisch zu fangen, aber naja probieren tue ich es letztendlich eh wieder nicht (weder mit lebendem noch mit totem). ^^


----------



## darth carper (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Ich habe in meiner Angleranfangszeit auch mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt.
Ist ja auch ein guter Köder, wenn man genau weiß wo ein Hecht steht, man keine Lust hat den mit Kunstködern zu beangeln und genügend Sitzfleisch mitbringt.
Glaube zwar, daß man mit Kunstködern mehr Hechte fängt, weil man die Fische aktiv sucht und mehr Strecke macht, aber ein Köderfisch ist ein guter Köder.
Mit Kunstködern ist die Gefahr des Verangelns untermaßiger Fische auch nicht so groß.

Im Traum wäre es mir aber niemals nicht eingefallen dem Fisch den Haken durch den Rücken zu jagen oder ihn ganz aufzufädeln. 

Köderfisch, egal ob tot oder lebendig, macht in meinen Augen nur Sinn, wenn man den Raubfisch auch beabsichtigt mitzunehmen. Würde keinen Fisch töten, um einen anderen Fisch damit zu fangen, um diesen anschließend wieder ins Wasser zu setzen.
Dann doch lieber Kunstköder.


----------



## Wallerschreck (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Ich würde es auch gerne mal probieren. In meinem neuen Hausgewässer sind Zander auf Kunstköder sogut wie nicht u fangen sind (ja an anderen Gewässern habe ich schon gut Zander auf Kukö fangen können). In diesem See gehts jedenfalls (fast) garnicht. Einzig zuverlässiger Köder auf Zander ist hier der Köfi und selbst da halten sich die Bisse in Grenzen und man fängt eher 3 Karpfen auf toten Köderfisch bevor auch nur ein Zander beißt. Ich bilde mir ein dass ein lebender Köfi hier erstens die ungewollten Karpfenbisse reduziert und zweitens die Zander doch mehr reizt bzw. unvorsichtiger macht als ein toter.


----------



## Rebe (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Moin, ich oute mich mal auch, ich habe zu Urzeiten mit lebenden Köfis geangelt und immer gut Hechte gefangen damit, mit nem toten Köfi noch nie einen (obwohl ich es immer wieder mal versuche), da blieb ja dann nur noch Kunstköder übrig.

Meines Erachtens nach ist die Diskusion um den lebenden Köfi völlig irrelevant, wenn man bedenkt wo wirklich Tiere gequält werden und das auch noch durch den Gesetzgeber geduldet wird. |bigeyes:v


----------



## FrankL80 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

das ganze hin und her hier---fakt ist lebend fängt besser--und mit toten köfi fängt man auch hecht besonders in der laichzeit an den stellen wo weiss fisch grad laicht.

im herbst bitet sich der tote auch an wenn sie träger werden - nur im sommer bringt der tote nichts.


----------



## drogba (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

danke für die fairen antworten.werde es dann auf jedenfall mal ausprobieren da hier ja mehrheitlich ein gutes fangergebniss prognostiziert wird.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



Veit schrieb:


> Also wäre es erlaubt, würde ich glaub ich auch mal mit lebendem Köderfisch angeln, weil ich denke, da hätte ich bessere Chancen den ersten Köfihecht meines Lebens drauf zu fangen als auf nen toten. Ohne Witz: Ich habe in meinem Leben noch nie einen Hecht auf Köderfisch gefangen, auf Kunstköder sicher schon fast 1000 Stück. Irgendwie wurmt mich das ein bisschen. Es ist so ein kleiner Wunsch von mir eines Tages doch mal einen Hecht mit Proppen und Köderfisch zu fangen, aber naja probieren tue ich es letztendlich eh wieder nicht (weder mit lebendem noch mit totem). ^^


Also da hätte ich noch eine andere (erlaubte) Methode für dich, die noch besser und vor allem VIEL spannender funktioniert: Hechte mit KöFi stippen, gerade am Fluß (8-10m Breite) habe ich damit früher viele Hechte auch auf Kurzdistanz gefangen, das hat noch was anderes, den Angriff so dicht unter der Rute, verstehe ja dass Jerker das toll finden, aber das ist noch weit toller.

Dazu hatte ich früher eine leichte 6m Glasfasertelestipprute, heute nähme ich dazu meine sehr leichten 6m Setzfischruten von Mitchell, die gut tragbar sind und mehr WG abkönnen. Der TOTE Fisch mit einem System (ich bevorzuge das Schlaufensystem für alle) an den Proppen, und los geht es in der Strömung. Mit der langen Rute heben und senken, stoppen, ist superverführerisch .... :k 
Und eine andere neue/alte Methode: "Float-Stippen auf Hecht!" :vik:

Langer Kescher oder 2.Mann ist noch sehr gut


----------



## gründler (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

1980=

Aal=lebender Kaulbarsch Gründling etc.
Barsch=lebender Köfi
Hecht=lebender Köfi
Wels=lebender Köfi
Zander= lebender Köfi

Und noch heute gibt es genug Seen Teiche Forellenseen etc.wo das gang und gebe ist.Ob es in Ordnung ist liegt im Auge des Betrachters.
lg


----------



## spin-paule (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



drogba schrieb:


> danke für die fairen antworten.werde es dann auf jedenfall mal ausprobieren da hier ja mehrheitlich ein gutes fangergebniss prognostiziert wird.



Da wünsche ich dir mal ein *dickes* Petri#6! 

Hoffe Du kommst in den Genuss eines abziehenden Schwimmers:q
Gruß Paul


----------



## zanderzone (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Meine *FRESSE!!!!*

Es muss immer so ein riesen Trara gemacht werden! Wenn er mit lebenden angeln darf, dann soll ers doch machen! 

Ich darfs nicht und tue es auch ab und zu! Es gibt einfach keinen besseren Köder für hecht als den lebenden Köderfisch!
Und wenn kein Hecht beißt, dann geht das Rotauge wieder zurück in sein Element! Beim toten Köderfisch habe ich diese Möglichkeit nicht mehr!

Immer diese Diskussion! Katastrophe!

Nimm nen Drilling (oder nen großen Einzelhaken) ne 10 gramm Pose und auf hälfte der Wassertiefe angeln! Klappt immer!

mfg
zanderzone


----------



## Ollek (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Meine *FRESSE!!!!*
> 
> Es muss immer so ein riesen Trara gemacht werden! Wenn er mit lebenden angeln darf, dann soll ers doch machen
> Immer diese Diskussion! Katastrophe!



wenn du dir den thread mal genau durchgelesen hättest, würdest du merken das du der einzige bist der "Trara" macht.

Denn die meisten sind der Meinung das es hier tatsächlich mal sachlich und *ohne* Stress abgeht.


----------



## gründler (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



Ollek schrieb:


> wenn du dir den thread mal genau durchgelesen hättest, würdest du merken das du der einzige bist der "Trara" macht.
> 
> Denn die meisten sind der Meinung das es hier tatsächlich mal sachlich und *ohne* Stress abgeht.


 

|good:


----------



## Gloin (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Also ich oute mich mal als absoluter Gegner des
lebenden Köfi, würde es auch net machen wenn erlaubt und
diese Geschichten von wegen ganzes Wochenende oder mit Ködernadel aufziehen...|uhoh:
Aber mal On-Topic: Interessant finde ich die Aussagen von Mick Brown, dem englischen Hecht-Papst, der explizit den toten Köfi wählt und damit erwiesenermaßen größere Hechte fängt.
Abgesehen davon ist auch das Drachkovitch-System eine tödliche Waffe, zumal du damit den Fisch aktiv suchen kannst, ist in GER nur irgendwie nie richtig populär geworden.
Und dass die "alten Hasen" auf den lebenden Köfi schwören liegt imho zuersteinmal daran, dass es früher kaum alternativen gab.
Da hat sich das Raubfischangeln gerade in den letzten ca.10 Jahren doch stark weiterentickelt.

Gruß und weiterhin sachlich-friedlichen Umgangston#6


----------



## Ollek (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



Gloin schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ist auch das Drachkovitch-System eine tödliche Waffe, zumal du damit den Fisch aktiv suchen kannst, ist in GER nur irgendwie nie richtig populär geworden.



:vik: hab ich auch gar nichts dagegen...


----------



## duck_68 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



Gloin schrieb:


> .....
> 
> *Und dass die "alten Hasen" auf den lebenden Köfi schwören liegt imho zuersteinmal daran, dass es früher kaum alternativen gab.*
> 
> ...




Warum keine Alternativen#c - sie hätten doch genauso gut mit einem toten Köfi fischen können - diese Alternative gab es schon immer - aber frage sie mal nach der Erfolgsquote damit


----------



## mlkzander (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Warum keine Alternativen#c - sie hätten doch genauso gut mit einem toten Köfi fischen können - diese Alternative gab es schon immer - aber frage sie mal nach der Erfolgsquote damit






VÖLLIG GEIL 
|good:
mit einem Satz den ganzen Vortrag wiederlegt........


----------



## Ollek (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Warum keine Alternativen#c - sie hätten doch genauso gut mit einem toten Köfi fischen können - diese Alternative gab es schon immer - aber frage sie mal nach der Erfolgsquote damit




er meint sicher kunstködertechnisch,da man füher wie heute davon ausgeht das sich der Köder (allgemein) bewegen sollte.

Und die auswahl an "bewegtködern" früher war, wenn ich mir die Läden heute ansehe doch recht dünn im vergleich.

Und darum kamen viele erst gar nicht auf die idee da was totes anzuködern.

erst mit verbot des lebenden Köfi kamen viele (mich eingeschlossen) erst darauf das man mit toten Köfi eigentlich auch gut fängt.

Und für die Hersteller war es eine initialzündung für kukös.

Man kann es aber den Angelopis nicht verdenken wenn sie auf altbewährtes schwören. |kopfkrat Aber wenn ich so drüber nachdenke über die Opis die ich kenne aus dem Verein, die halten sich eigentlich alle an das lebend köfi verbot.

Daher glaube ich das ein paar Meinungen hier über die ältere Generation reine vorurteile sind,zumal unsere älteren Herren oft in den Vorständen sitzen und  sich als solche erst recht den DAV Satzungen unterordnen.  

gruss


----------



## Dennert (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Wo wir grad beim toten Köfi sind:
Hat hier schonmal jemand richtig starke Hechte auf Makrelen oder andere Meeresfische gefangen?
Man liest ja immer wieder, dass die Engländer richtig große Klamotten darauf fangen. Das müßte doch bei uns auch funktionieren, aber ich hab noch keinen Angler kennengelernt, der so angelt und fängt. #c


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

@Dennert

Kennst Du Matze Koch??


----------



## Dennert (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Ja


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Der angelt erfolgreich mit toten Meeresfischen.


----------



## Dennert (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

@Pikepauly : Echt? Gibts da eventuell Filmmaterial drüber?


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Jup
Ich hab ne DVD die mal in der Fisch und Fang oder im Raubfisch drin war, wo er mit Heringen und Makrelen angelt und fängt.


----------



## Dennert (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Hab grad bei Youtube was gefunden, Danke erstmal.
Scheinen normale Köfi zu sein, werd mich mal umhören, vielleicht hat sie jemand aus dem Bekanntenkreis ;-)


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Ich würde Dir sonst auch auch die DVD schicken.


----------



## Zocker (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Wo bekomm ich denn die Makrelen recht günstig? Weil hab mich mal bei uns an der Fischtheke informiert und die waren mir da ziemlich teuer#d


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

@Zocker
Auf Helgoland.


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Ich bin übrigens fest der Meinung, daß ich mit Wobbler auf Hecht und mit Gufi auf Zander wesentlich!!!!!!! mehr Fische fange als die Köfi-Angler.

Eine Ausnahme ist natürlich die Aalfischerei auf Grund, da geht nix über einen lebenden Köfi.


Der Rest ist Gewissens- und Einstellungssache.

Mit Köfi mehr fangen, als ein guter Spinnangler halte ich für unmöglich!

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Ollek (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



Dennert schrieb:


> Wo wir grad beim toten Köfi sind:
> Hat hier schonmal jemand richtig starke Hechte auf Makrelen oder andere Meeresfische gefangen?
> Man liest ja immer wieder, dass die Engländer richtig große Klamotten darauf fangen. Das müßte doch bei uns auch funktionieren, aber ich hab noch keinen Angler kennengelernt, der so angelt und fängt. #c



|znaika: Man informiere sich aber vorher in der Gewässerordnung des jeweiligen Gewässers bzw. beim zuständigen Verein, da oftmals für Gewässerfremde Köfis gilt:



> Zur Vermeidung von Einschleppung von Krankheiten  ist das Einbringen von Fischen aus fremden Gewässern verboten.



sonnst kann es bei Kontrollen zu schwierigkeiten kommen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Mit Köfi mehr fangen, als ein guter Spinnangler halte ich für unmöglich!


Paß bloß auf! 

Ich sag nur ein Juni-Sonntag 2006, den ganzen frühen morgens im Nebel bis in den Mittag 8 Stunden, 2 Angler, das ganze Köderarsenal Wobbler, GuFi, Spinner durchgezogen, wirklich alles probiert, nicht mal ein Zupfer. |gr:

Dann etwas ärgerlich wieder zuhause zwei Drachko zusammengeschustert, 2 von den Vortagen vorhandene ordentliche Barsche im 18-20er Format drauf, und gegen späten Nachmittag wieder ans Wasser. In einer Stunde 3 Hechte an der Leine, die vor allem Wettziehen bis vor die Füße machten und den Köder partout minutenlang nicht wieder los lassen wollten, aber nur einer war final zu haken und im Kescher, das ganze trotz straffer Manie-Rute (mit der der Tactilus ähnlichen), die Barsche waren für die gut 60er zu groß. War voll geil die Hechte halb aus dem Wasser zu zerren und Aug in Aug, bis sie endlich mal doch lieber loslassen wollten ... :q :q Hat was von Hecht-pöddern, braucht man wohl auch ein Schwimmbecken oder Regenschirm für.


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Warum keine Alternativen#c - sie hätten doch genauso gut mit einem toten Köfi fischen können - diese Alternative gab es schon immer - aber frage sie mal nach der Erfolgsquote damit


 
Das ist ja nun etwas sehr oberflächlich. Wenn früher der lebende Köfi verkackt, sprich hinüber war, dann wurde einfach ein frischer angeködert.

Meine Meinung dazu ist eine schlichte. Man soll sich an das halten, was erlaubt ist und gut ist.

Allerdings sind solche Verbote ja auch immer wie schon angedeutet, ziemlich innovativ.
Die moderne Kunstköderangelei wäre viel weiter zurück in Deutschland ohne dieses Verbot.
Ich sehe dass wie Pauly, Ansitzangeln auf Raubfische? 

Ibähhh, igitt...

Selbst wenn es vordergründig erfolgversprechender ist, ist letztlich der Weg das Ziel.

Es ist so leicht sich das Leben schwer zu machen...

Uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Als vor Urzeiten der lebende Köfi noch erlaubt war, habe ich ihn zwar auch mal verwendet, meist aber trotzdem tote. Einfacher zu beschaffen, Kühltruhe sei Dank.

Auch damals gabs diese Diskussionen schon, ob der lebende fängiger als der tote Köfi sei. Allerdings gings da um Zander und nicht um Hecht.

Haben wir mehrmals Vergleichsfischen gemacht mit mehreren Leuten, die Hälfte der Ruten mit tot oder Fetzen, die andere mit lebend.

Zander mögen also definitiv den toten lieber, am liebsten (regelmäßig) gewechselte Fetzen. Ca. 65% der Zander gingen auf tot, davon über 60% auf Fetzen.

Bei Hechten hatten wir mit toten Köfis auf Grund dagegen kaum nennenswerte Erfolge, interessanterweise aber mit aktiv an der Pose gefischten toten Köfis.

Dazu haben wir aber nicht getestet.

Das dürfte in meinen Augen auch der Grund sein, warum Hechte sehr gut auf lebende Köfis gehen:
Die Viecher stehen auf Bewegung bzw. reagieren da gut drauf.

Wie man diese erreicht, dürfte in meinen Augen zweitrangig sein.

Davon ab ist es dann daher in meinen Augen schlicht eine "Gemütsfrage" ob man lieber ansitzt oder aktiv angelt, welchen Köder/Methode man wählt (sofern gesetzlich erlaubt..)..


----------



## darth carper (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Was das Zanderangeln betrifft, halte ich den toten Köfi wirklich für besser.
Sehr gut waren bei uns in den Buhnenköpfen an der Pose gefischte tote Köderfische, die am Grund entlang schleiften.
Aber auch im Stillwasser waren tot am Grund liegende Köfis einfach besser.

Beim Hechtangeln sehe ich es wie Pikepauly. Übers Jahr gesehen, wird ein Kunstköderangler mehr Fische fangen, als ein Ansitzangler.


----------



## Gardenfly (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Einen toten Köderfisch kann ich "leben" einhauchen wie ich es will.
Die lebenden hatten sich damals immer in ein Hindernis verkümelt ,ich hatte damals insgesammt nur 1 Hecht damit gefangen,den Rest auf tote mit Uferschleppen (große komischer Weise auf still liegende).


----------



## Schuschek (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Zocker
> Auf Helgoland.


 
Jupp stimmt! Da kommen dann nur schlappe 47 Euronen dazu wegen der Fahrt mit dem Halunder Jet. Man kann natürlich auch wriggeln oder rudern|wavey:


----------



## Niederbayer75 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Mein Vater war früher ein paar mal in Irland (damals war das Hechtfischen nahezu genauso erfolgreich wie bei uns Stippen auf Weißfische) und dort hat die Gruppe eine interessante Erfahrung gemacht:

Wenn es windstill war, gab es nix erfolgreicheres als den lebenden KöFi! Sobald aber der Wind stärker ging, hat der lebende KöFi scheinbar den Wellengang selbst ausgeglichen und somit war er sehr unfängig.
Bei starkem Wind war der tote KöFi am System deutlich fängiger, weil der Wellengang dem toten Fisch das "Leben eingehaucht" hat!

Gruß
Niederbayer

(Ich persönlich glaube, dass ein aktiv geführter KöFi an der Pose nicht die selben "Reizsignale" an den Hecht vermittelt, wie der tatsächlich verletzte KöFi am Drilling)


----------



## gründler (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Zum Zander!
Wenn der tote Köfi wirklich besser ist,warum werden soviele Zander auf bewegte Köder gefangen??
Liegt es nicht vieleicht daran das nur noch tote verwendet werden?Also um die 80er Jahre kannte ich das so,das auch auf Zander lebend gefischt wurde,und da wurde zum teil besser drauf gefangen wie auf tot.
lg


----------



## Gummischuh (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



> Immer diese Diskussion! Katastrophe!


Ich finde es eher katastrophal, dass hier nicht eindeutig gegen unnötige Tierquälerei bzw. gegen Tierquäler Stellung bezogen wird.
Mal davon ab, dass mit diesem Thread allen Gegnern der Angelei ein Bärendienst erwiesen wird.
Mir is' selten so schlecht gewesen wie nach dem Lesen dieses zum Teil mehr als dümmlichen Geschmieres hier.

Einem unnötigerweise lebenden Fisch 'nen Haken durch den Rücken bohren und ihn daran stundenlang zappeln lassen............wenn das keine Tierquälerei ist, was dann ???????


----------



## drogba (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

@gummischuh sry wenn ich das so sage aber dein geschmier ist sicher nicht besser. meine frage war nich ob es tierquälerei ist oder ob jemand findet das es so ist.Ich frage NUR ob man seine fänge dadurch erhöht oder nicht bzw ob es sinnmacht gegen die spinnfischerei.


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Oh, gleich ist WE und langsam wird's hier wohl spannend...|rolleyes


Danke Jungs! So hab ich was Lustiges zum lesen, wenn ich vom Fischen zurück komme! :m


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

@Lieber Gummischuh,dich hier als moralische Instanz aufzuspielen,ist eigentlich vollkommen unnötig,da der Lebende Köderfisch ja bekannterweise der Vergangenheit angehört und nur noch in einigen wenigen Ausnahmegewässern verwendet werden darf.Ich kenne übrigens keines!
Die von mir beschriebene Praxis der Rückenbeköderung war noch vor ca.20 Jahren
gängige Praxis und wurde von den meisten Anglern bedenkenlos praktiziert.(Auch von mir)
Es mag sein,das dieses nach heutigem Empfinden als Tierquälerisch angesehen wird,
allerdings wahrscheinlich nur von einem geringen Anteil der Weltbevölkerung.
Aber mit der Empfindsamkeit gegenüber Tierleid,tun sich ja in diesem Land der Tiertransporte und Kindervernachläßigung ja gerne einige Gutmenschen hervor!
Wie schon gesagt,es ist unnötig sich über Angelpraktiken der Vergangenheit zu
ereifern,dann lieber über die fragwürdigen der Gegenwart.
Dazu fallen mir ein paar ein,die ich für mindestens so Tierquälerisch halte,wie
die Verwendung lebender Köfis,aber das würde nicht zu diesem Thema gehören.

Taxidermist


----------



## Gummischuh (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Moin Taxi

Hat mit moralischer Instanz nix zu tun. Das ist einfach nur meine Meinung.



> Wie schon gesagt,es ist unnötig sich über Angelpraktiken der Vergangenheit zu
> ereifern,dann lieber über die fragwürdigen der Gegenwart.


Eben !


----------



## hecq (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



gründler schrieb:


> Zum Zander!
> Wenn der tote Köfi wirklich besser ist,warum werden soviele Zander auf bewegte Köder gefangen??
> Liegt es nicht vieleicht daran das nur noch tote verwendet werden?Also um die 80er Jahre kannte ich das so,das auch auf Zander lebend gefischt wurde,und da wurde zum teil besser drauf gefangen wie auf tot.
> lg


 
Hauptsächlich wird er ja mit Gummis gefangen, die nahe am Grund geführt werden.

Meine Theorie ist wie folgt. Beim Ansitz kommt der Fisch ja zum Köder, was beim aktiven fischen nur selten der Fall ist.
Wer einiges an Kilometer am Fluss abläuft wird zwangsläufig auch Zander finden.

Ich erkläre es mir einfach so, dass der Zander durch die Kunstköder einfach stark gereizt wird und so zupackt. Denke nicht das er jedes Gummi packt nur weil er hunger hat.

Also haut er sich die bewegten Köder rein weil es ihn einfach stark reizt. Anzeichen hierführ ist auch, dass kreativ geführte Köder mit mehr Schockmomenten besser fangen als fad durchs Wasser gezogene.

Freund Zander ist unter anderem ein Aasfressender Zeitgenossen und für einen Zander ist es halt bequemer Aas zu fressen als kleine Fische zu jagen.

Meiner meinung nach ist der tote Köfi für Zander besser geeignet. Wobei wir in Deutschland ja auch nicht die Wahl haben. Mir ist es auch egal..


----------



## darth carper (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

@ gründler

Ich habe früher auf Zander schon immer mit totem Köderfisch geangelt, auch als der lebende noch erlaubt war.Mit Kunstködern ist zu dieser Zeit gar keiner von uns auf Zander gegangen. Das war zu dieser Zeit bei uns auch noch nicht so populär.
Warum der Kunstköder in meinen Augen besser fängt, habe ich oben schon geschrieben.


----------



## darth carper (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Was die Meinung von Gummischuh betrifft, denke ich, daß er gar nicht so falsch liegt.
In Zeiten wo das Angeln so argwöhnisch betrachtet wird, kann ich doch nicht wirklich einem Angler empfehlen, den lebenden Köderfisch aufzufädeln.
a) macht man das nicht 
b) sollte man froh sein, daß an manchen Gewässern noch nicht alles verboten ist. Bei solchen Tips geht aber auch das bestimmt sehr schnell.

@ Taxidermist

Mich würde es schon interessieren, welche Praktiken du meinst!
Sollte das allerdings wieder eine C&C vs. C&R - Diskussion werden, verzichte ich dankend darauf.


----------



## Gummischuh (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

@DarthCarper

I love you:l........|supergri


----------



## darth carper (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Danke, kann ich verstehen. Ich mich nämlich auch! ;-)


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



darth carper schrieb:


> In Zeiten wo das Angeln so argwöhnisch betrachtet wird



Echt? Ist das bei euch so? Bei uns hier nicht, auch im Hessenland wo ich geboren und aufegwachsen bin bin ich nie schief angeschaut worden, ganz im Gegenteil, die Leute haben sich immer sehr interessiert gezeigt, nie abgeneigt.

Von ein paar Aktivisten, welche in einem Anglerforum ernster genommen werden (was für ein Mangel an Selbstbewustsein spricht) als bei wirklichen Tierschützern, gleich auf ein argwöhnisches Betrachten durch die Gesellschaft zu schließen halte ich für Schwarzseherei.

Btw.
Wenn ich mir bei allem was ich tue erst überlege, was "die Anderen" denn von mir denken wenn ich es denn tue, bin ich aber beschäftigt...

Man kann die Kirche auch mal im Dorf lassen.


----------



## darth carper (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Das war nicht auf bestimmte Regionen bezogen, sondern eine allgemeine Aussage.
Woher kommen denn wohl sonst die ganzen Verbote usw.? Weil das Angeln eine große Lobby bei den verantwortlichen Leuten hat? Warum werden Angler angezeigt, weil sie Fische zurück setzen?
Ich mußte mich auch noch nicht fürs Angeln rechtfertigen und viele zeigen auch Interesse daran (wenn sie auch oft behaupten es sei langweilig ;-) ), aber das ist nicht das entscheidende.
Es reicht, wenn es einigen Wenigen ein Dorn im Auge ist, wenn diese die Entscheidungsträger auf ihrer Seite haben.

Und zum Thema der Tiertransporte und aller anderen Sachen, die in Richtung Tierquälerei gehen: wie kann ich mich als Angler, der aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen einen Fisch fängt, was diesem sicher auch genausowenig gefallen dürfte wie der Transport in den Schlachthof, hinstellen und mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen? Ganz nach dem Motto: was die können, kann ich schon lange oder einen lebenden Fisch aufzuziehen ist nicht so schlimm, guckt mal lieber was woanders passiert!
Wo bitte ist da die Logik?


----------



## hecq (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



darth carper schrieb:


> Das war nicht auf bestimmte Regionen bezogen, sondern eine allgemeine Aussage.
> Woher kommen denn wohl sonst die ganzen Verbote usw.? Weil das Angeln eine große Lobby bei den verantwortlichen Leuten hat? Warum werden Angler angezeigt, weil sie Fische zurück setzen?
> 
> _Das ist ein ganz anderer Schuh, der hier garnicht hingehört. Aber denke mal so Fische die zu klein sind und geschont sind darfste zurücksetzten. Aber das Menschen, die sich nicht fürs Angeln interesieren es nicht verstehen, dass man fische "ohne Grund zurücksetzt" und sie sozusagen umsonstgeqüalt hat ist doch logisch und damit werden wir Leben müssen ganz einfach._
> ...


 
Verbote und Gesetze entstehen entweder aus Eigenutz oder druck der Öffentlichkeit. Das die Angler keine große Lobby haben ist auch klar. Aber man muss bedenken, dass wir in einem Land mit 82 mio Einwohnern leben. Würde es mal gerne sehen wie es ohne Gesetze aussehen würde.

Ich trauere den lebenden Köfi nicht hinterher, weil ich ihn garnicht kennen gelernt habe. Demnach vermisse ich in der hinsicht überhauptnichts.


----------



## Ollek (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Ich finde es eher katastrophal, dass hier nicht eindeutig gegen unnötige Tierquälerei bzw. gegen Tierquäler Stellung bezogen wird.
> 
> Mir is' selten so schlecht gewesen wie nach dem Lesen dieses zum Teil mehr als dümmlichen Geschmieres hier.
> 
> Einem unnötigerweise lebenden Fisch 'nen Haken durch den Rücken bohren und ihn daran stundenlang zappeln lassen............wenn das keine Tierquälerei ist, was dann ???????



|kopfkrat na evtl das ?



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Achso......der Haken.......
> 
> Ich benutze gerne die roten, stark geschränkten Wurmhaken von VMC oder Gamakatsu in 1 oder 1/o (zum Wurmangeln).
> Den Wurm piekse ich etwa 5...6cm vorm Kopp ein. Ziehe ihn auf, bis etwa 1cm vorm Kopf. Dann knipse ich den Rest direkt überm Haken ab. Dann kommt noch der letzte cm zappelnden Schwanzes auf den Haken, sowie ein paar Segmente des Wurmes als Wurfsicherung.
> Das ergibt ein kompaktes, stinkendes Päckchen,



@ Gummischuh

Sorry , ich würde das hier nicht zitieren wenn ich mich an anderer Stelle hier im Thread dazu nicht schon geäussert hätte.

Ich persönlich sehe keinen (zumindest moralischen) Unterschied zwischen einen lebend Köfi oder Tauwurm zu dem es mittlerweile auch Alternativen geben würde siehe berkley etc.

Der Einzige Unterschied ist, lebender Köfi ist verboten und Tauwurm nicht.

Ich weiss aber als Angler, (denn über diese Moralische Hürde muss ich mich als dieser hinwegsetzen *können* soweit es im rechtlichen bleibt)
das weder der Tauwurm noch der lebend Köfi oder der gleich tote Köfi dieses besonders Toll finden würden was mit ihnen geschiet.

Ich würde dir vorschlagen dann ggf. den Wurm zu Respektieren und auf Künstliche Alternativen zurückzugreifen bevor du so daher schreibst.

#h


----------



## darth carper (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

@ hecq

Das waren nur Beispiele dafür, daß uns Anglern auf die Finger geschaut wird und das es eben auch Leute gibt, die uns mit Argusaugen auf die Finger schauen und denen wir ein Dorn im Auge sind. Es mögen nur wenige sein, aber auf die Zahl kommt es nicht an, sondern welche Lobby dahinter steht.
Ganz so Heilewelt wie Steffen60431 es sieht, ist es in meinen Augen eben nicht.
Und darum muß man den Leuten nicht noch in dieser Art Munition geben.

Ich trauere dem Köfi auch nicht hinterher, gibt mittlerweile deutlich fängigere Alternativen.
Auch wenn der Ein- oder Andere ein Beispiel hervorkramt, wo der Köfi mal besser gefangen hat, sollte man die Sache mal aufs Jahr betrachten.
Ich fange heute mit Kunstködern deutlich mehr, obwohl ich viel weniger Zeit habe und viel seltener losgehe, als damals mit lebendem Köfi.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

@Ollek,auch wenn es mir schwer fällt nun für Gummischuh Partei zu ergreifen,aber der
Wurmvergleicht hinkt.Beim Fisch handelt es sich um ein Wirbeltier,mit entsprechend weiter ausgebildeten Nervensystem,als dem Vegetativen System eines Wurms.
Daher wird auch das Schmerzempfinden eines Fischs höher/anders sein,als das eines Wurms.Darauf begründete sich auch das Verbot des lebenden Köfis.
Aus meinem eigenen Empfinden,habe ich zwar Zweifel an dieser Auslegung,da man
beide Köder nicht nach ihrem Empfinden befragen kann. Wenn ich mir einen
Wurm,im Moment des Aufspießens auf einen Haken anschaue,so sieht es gar nicht
aus,als ob der dabei kein Ungemach empfindet!   

Taxidermist


----------



## Dennert (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Ich finde es eher katastrophal, dass hier nicht eindeutig gegen unnötige Tierquälerei bzw. gegen Tierquäler Stellung bezogen wird.
> Mal davon ab, dass mit diesem Thread allen Gegnern der Angelei ein Bärendienst erwiesen wird.
> Mir is' selten so schlecht gewesen wie nach dem Lesen dieses zum Teil mehr als dümmlichen Geschmieres hier.
> 
> Einem unnötigerweise lebenden Fisch 'nen Haken durch den Rücken bohren und ihn daran stundenlang zappeln lassen............wenn das keine Tierquälerei ist, was dann ???????


 
Na komm, so schlimm kanns doch für Dich gar nicht sein, bist doch auch schon halbwegs älteres Semester! So haben doch früher ALLE geangelt. Oder angelst Du erst seit 5 Jahren?

Komisch, da fällt mir immer wieder ein Zitat ein, das ich mal gelesen hab:



Die schärfsten Kritiker der Elche waren früher selber welche!


#h


----------



## Ollek (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir einen
> Wurm,im Moment des Aufspießens auf einen Haken anschaue,so sieht es gar nicht
> aus,als ob der dabei kein Ungemach empfindet!
> 
> Taxidermist



eben taxidermist so siehts aus.

ich wollte auch keinen vergleich heranziehen,sondern nur drauf hinweisen das der wurm ebenfalls ein Tier ist wo gummischuh aber scheinbar keine Probleme damit hat.


PS: ausserdem so dacht ich es zumindest, sind sich doch die meisten Angler sicher  das der Fisch kein schmerzemfinden hat.

Oder brauchen wir diese Aussage über Schmerzen beim Fisch nur dann wenn wir uns für unser "Angeln allgemein" vor den Tierschützern oder wem auch immer  rechtfertigen müssen?


----------



## Gummischuh (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

@Ollek

Du mit Deine Würmers. Mit dem Argument darfste nichma mehr kacken gehen, weil sich die Colibakterien 'ne Lungenentzündung holen, oder das Tageslicht deren Psyche negativ beeinträchtigen könnte.
Aber sei beruhigt; sobald es künstliche, dem Wurm annähernd ebenbürtige Köder zum Aalfang gibt, werde ich keine Würmer mehr aufspießen. Besonders nett ist das nämlich in der Tat nicht, da geb' ich Dir Recht.

@Dennert


> Die schärfsten Kritiker der Elche waren früher selber welche!


Jo, war ich. Bis zum 13ten Lebensjahr. Hatte aber 'nen Nichtanglerkumpel, der nicht Müde wurde, das als Tierquälerei zu bezeichnen, .....und er hatte Recht.


----------



## Ollek (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> @Ollek
> 
> Du mit Deine Würmers. Mit dem Argument darfste nichma mehr kacken gehen, weil sich die Colibakterien 'ne Lungenentzündung holen, oder das Tageslicht deren Psyche negativ beeinträchtigen könnte.
> Aber sei beruhigt; sobald es künstliche, dem Wurm annähernd ebenbürtige Köder zum Aalfang gibt, werde ich keine Würmer mehr aufspießen. Besonders nett ist das nämlich in der Tat nicht, da geb' ich Dir Recht.



:m

Eben Gummischuh

Und das worüber wir hier schreiben liegt glaub ich mittlerweile 18 Jahre zurück und ist deshalb nicht wert sich drüber aufzuregen.

daher ne Curry und nen Bier von mir...#g


PS:

http://www.angler-oase.de/index.html?gummi-koeder_berkley_gulp.htm



> Nie mehr Tauwürmer kaufen!!!
> - 3 mal fängiger als Naturköder durch permanente Lockstoffabgabe - Perfekte Nachbildung der natürlichen Ködervorlagen - 100% biologisch abbaubar - 9 jährige Testphase - die perfekte Kopie der Natur - mind. 3 Jahre haltbar ! Superfängig laut Aussagen vieler Profis und zahlreichen Tests in diversen Fachzeitschriften.




(soll keine Werbung sein)


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Nur falls ihrs nicht mitgekriegt habt:
Es geht hier ausdrücklich NICHT ums moralisch/ethische, sondern darum obs Sinn macht/fängig ist oder nicht mit dem lebenden Köfi.

Also bitte hier wieder OnTopic - für die andere Diskussion könnt ihr ja gerne ein Extrathema aufmachen...


----------



## Ollek (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur falls ihrs nicht mitgekriegt habt:
> Es geht hier ausdrücklich NICHT ums moralisch/ethische, sondern darum obs Sinn macht/fängig ist oder nicht mit dem lebenden Köfi.
> 
> Also bitte hier wieder OnTopic - für die andere Diskussion könnt ihr ja gerne ein Extrathema aufmachen...



Thomas

ich gebe dir uneingeschränkt Recht, aber Thread verlief die ganzen Tage bis hierher :



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Mir is' selten so schlecht gewesen wie nach dem Lesen dieses zum Teil mehr als dümmlichen Geschmieres hier.



zumeist Fair, Sachlich und Korrekt. Und dagegen sollte man sich schon erwehren dürfen wenn schon kein Mod was sagt 

Aber mit Gummischuh und mir ist aber auch alles wieder i.o.

gruss


----------



## darth carper (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Ich dachte hier geht es um die Frage ob der lebende Köderfisch sinnvoll ist und da gehört die Frage ob man ihn heutzutage überhaupt noch einsetzen muß, einfach dazu.
Die moralische Frage ist davon dann wieder ein Teilaspekt. Also nicht so wirklich off topic.

Geht es nur um die Fängigkeit, dann kann man die Frage nur mit einem "Ja, der lebende Köderfisch fängt Hechte" beenden und wir können uns die Diskussion sparen.
Diese Erkenntnis wäre allerdings nicht das Allerneueste!


----------



## Ralle76 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Hatte nicht die Muse, den Thread zu lesen. War auch klar in welche Richtung er sich etwickeln würde.
Den Vorteil des lebenden Köfis (natürliche Bewegung), kann man durch zupfen oder Angeln am System halbwegs imitieren. Vorteil des toten Köfis ist, dass man ihn ritzen kann und er dadurch stärker riecht als ein lebendiger Köfi. Für manche Fischarten (Aal, Zander, Wels) imho ein ebenso wichtiger Schlüsselreiz.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Ich meine, da sind doch ein paar gute Sachen zusammen gekommen. :m

Erstmal meinen viele (incl.) mir, dass ein gesponnerer toter KöFi oder auch Kunstköder mehr bringt als ein an eine Stelle hingesetzter toter oder lebender KöFi. Und das ist einleuchtend, weil eine viel größere Strecke abgesucht wird, während der stationäre KöFi einfach auf Good-will der Hechte angewiesen ist. Das ist schon mal ein treffliches Argument gegen die Verwendung des lebenden KöFis.

Dann kam heraus, dass Zander sowieso lieber tote oder Fischteile nehmen. Nur der Hecht steht manchmal sehr auf die Zappler. Das können aber auch Wind, Wellen oder der animierende Angler sein, und das sogar besser.

Der lebendige KöFi schwimmt dann oft im Futterfischschwarm oder versteckt sich, mindert dadurch natürlicherweise seine Fängigkeit. Wieder eine Fängigkeitsargument widerlegt. 

Dann das Problem mit der Aufbewahrung, Teich, Aquarium, Wassertonne, Belüftung, und die eigentliche Quälerei kann sehr wohl bei der Hälterung passieren, nicht wenige Fische verenden elend.

Nun zu relativ schonenden Anhakmethoden, wie Lippenköderung oder Schlaufensystem+Rückenhaken, die den Köderfisch wenig(st) beschädigen. Immerhin ist dabei vielfach erwiesen, daß die Fische das tagelang ohne Beeinträchtigung überleben und damit nicht schlimm verletzt sind. Dem überlebenden nicht gefressenen KöFi die Freiheit zu schenken, scheinen auch etliche mehr zu tun, sozusagen eine Chance für den Durchkämpfer. 
Mit diesen leichten Hakverletzungen ist man jedenfalls schnell da, dass auch jedes C&R *genauso* Verletzungen erzeugt, wie man den lebendigen KöFi anpiekst, und da ist es sogar eindeutig zielorientierter - möglichst erfolgreich Fisch für den Tisch fangen. Die Moralisten mögen da mal trefflich schweigen. :g

Wichtig finde ich, dass eben auch gute Alternativen beschrieben wurden, wie man auf den problematischen lebendigen KöFi verzichten kann, ja sogar besser fangen kann, was am überzeugendsten sein kann. Und alleine aus Bequemlichkeitsgründen haben sich die Kunstköder immer weiter durchgesetzt, eben weil man damit auch gut fangen kann, ist nur erstmal ein bischen schwieriger.


----------



## chivas (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

das könnte man prinzipiell auch bei einem lebendem köfi... (edit: also das ritzen - in bezug auf den vorvorposter) und ich kann mir gut vortstellen, dass das auch getan wird ^^ aber ich tu es mal lieber nicht, mir ist so schon schlecht...


sicher ist es natürlich richtig, dass ein hecht eher auf einen lebenden köfi beißen wird - in seiner nahrungskette stehen nunmal aas, plaste und blei nicht sehr weit oben.

ich frage mich nur, warum dieses thema wirklich so ausführlich auseinandergenommen werden muß - meiner meinung nach hat ein lebender köfi GAR NIX mit dem begriff des "sportfischens" zu tun und um den primären nahrungserwerb kann es wohl auch nicht gehen - ansonsten verkauf deine angel und geh mit dem geld in nen fischladen... das ist sicher auch "sinnvoll"


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



chivas schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach hat ein lebender köfi GAR NIX mit dem begriff des "sportfischens" zu tun und um den primären nahrungserwerb kann es wohl auch nicht gehen - ansonsten verkauf deine angel und geh mit dem geld in nen fischladen... das ist sicher auch "sinnvoll"


Da muß ich gleich mal einhaken. Verwerflich ist das "Sportfischen", das kollidiert nämlich ratzfatz mit dem Tierschutzgesetz. :g 

Und im Fischladen oder der Supermarktgefriertheke bekommt man fast nur Güllefisch, verendeter Netzfisch, das zählt nicht. :v
Wer sowas kauft, macht sich als Mit-Hehler und Mittäter auch noch mitschuldig, dass so elendig Industriefisch erraubbaut und verhackstückt wird.

Insofern ist das Nahrungsbeschaffungsargument, wenn auch nur zusätzlich und bei den wenigsten ausschließlich, eben nicht vom Tisch, es geht im ureigentlichen Sinne eben um möglichst gute frische Fische auf den Tisch, damit man selber neben den Designererdölableitungen von Nestle, Suchard und BASF auch mal wieder was natürlich-lebendiges zu futtern hat. #6 

Gibt natürlich auch Leute, die essen was bei Mac-Donalds und Co und sind damit auch noch zufrieden ... verreckt man ja auch nicht sofort von. :g

Und um die Threadfrage mal auf den Punkt zu bringen: "lebender köfi sinnvoll?", der lebendige KöFi ist dann sinnvoll, wenn man nur damit fangen kann, ansonsten eher nicht. Genau das erlauben ja auch die Ausnahmegenehmigungen, Fang in z.B. total verkrautetem Gewässer, wo andere Methoden nicht mehr gehen.


----------



## darth carper (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

@ chivas

Der Hecht soll meinen Kunstköder ja auch nicht fressen, sondern nur drauf beißen.
Hechte reagieren auf Schlüsselreize, die letztlich die Attacke auslösen.
Schaffe ich das mit meinem Köder, dann ist egal aus welchem Material er ist.

Wenn die Hechte erstmal so weit sind, daß sie sagen:" Das ist ein Kunstköder, den nehme ich nicht, aber da hinten schwimmt ein lebender Köderfisch an der Angel, den nehme ich !", dann hielte ich sie zwar immer noch für blöd, wenn auch auf höherem Niveau, aber ich gäbe das Angeln auf!

@ AngelDet

Was bitte ist Sportfischen?

Wenn es dir nur um Fisch auf dem Tisch geht, warum ißt du dann nicht gleich den Köderfisch?

Verwerflich finde ich das Angeln mit Köderfisch nicht, jedenfalls nicht, wenn es dem Nahrungserwerb dient. C&R und dafür vorher einen Fisch als Köder töten, paßt in meinen Augen allerdings nicht zusammen.


----------



## Ralle76 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Danke Det für die Zusammenfassung der Ontopic-Beiträge. |good:
Kann mich durch dieses ganze thematisch immer wiederkehrende Off-Geseier einfach nicht mehr durchkämpfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



> Kann mich durch dieses ganze thematisch immer wiederkehrende Off-Geseier einfach nicht mehr durchkämpfen.


Dito, deswegen wird ab hier alles OT gelöscht- ohne weitere Kommentare..


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Es gäbe, grade beim Zanderangeln, einen guten Grund für den Einsatz lebender Köfis.

Bereits seinerzeit gab es Wollhandkrabben im Rhein. Nicht so zahlreich wie heute, aber sie waren da. Ein toter Köfi auf Grund, aber auch Fetzenköder wurden des öfteren von den Biestern razfaz zerschnippelt. Lebende Köfis hingegen blieben verschont.
Wenn ich heute beim Nachtangeln am Rhein innerhalb weniger Minuten total zerfetzte Köfis aus dem Wasser ziehe, oder nicht mal die Haut des Fetzens noch am Haken ist, ja dann wünsch ich mir, der Lebendköfi wäre wieder erlaubt. 
Auftriebsmontagen bringen nix. Die werden von der Strömung runtergedrückt oder die Viecher ziehen sie nach unten. Posenangeln scheidet wegen der Strömung auch aus, bzw. ist sehr mühsam, insbesondere wenn man zu zweit oder dritt nebeneinander sitzt. Was bleibt ist die festgestellte Posenmontage direkt an der Spundwand. Aber in den Buhnen hilft nix. 

Ach so, von früher kann ich mich noch erinnern, das der lebende Köfi auf Zander wesentlich erfolgreicher war. Allerdings war auch die Durchschnittsgröße geringer.


----------



## bassking (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Selbstbestimmt GELÖSCHT..............




BK.


----------



## darth carper (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

@ AngelDet

Angeln ist für mich kein Sport, auch kein Vergleichsfischen oder Wettkampfangeln.
Aber jetzt genug off topic, sonst kriege ich noch eine Verwarnung.

@ Bassking

Klar reagiert der Zander auch auf Schlüsselreize, aber ich glaube, daß er eher als der Hecht geneigt ist, vollkommen einfach zu erreichende, sprich tote Beute, zu nehmen.
Wie gesagt, habe ich beim Zanderangeln bessere Erfahrungen mit dem toten Köfi gemacht.
Fürs Zanderangeln muß man sich den lebenden Köderfisch nicht zurück wünschen.


----------



## Dennert (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

ändert doch bitte endlich mal die Überschrift 

meinetwegen in mondvoll


----------



## Master Hecht (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

wieso wurde mein entrag gelöscht???
xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## bassking (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Hallo Thomas- findet nun wieder Zensur statt?

Dann lösche ich mein vorheriges von Dir beschnittenes Posting selbst.

Gruß und ich verabschiede mich aus dem thema.


----------



## angler0815 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

es ist weder sinnvoll noch notwendig.

weil ich Raubfische auch ohne lebende Köderfische fangen kann.


----------



## drogba (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

darth carp sollen wir alle deine meinung annehmen oder wie meinst du das mit der fängigkeit?wie auch immer es gibt durchaus auch sinnvolle bsp. wo lebender köfi nicht so fängig ist.bzw wovon ich hier in dem treath erfahren habe


----------



## darth carper (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

@ drogba

Hä?
Habe ich hier irgendwie den lebenden Köfi befürwortet?


----------



## Ollek (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es gäbe, grade beim Zanderangeln, einen guten Grund für den Einsatz lebender Köfis.
> 
> Bereits seinerzeit gab es Wollhandkrabben im Rhein. Nicht so zahlreich wie heute, aber sie waren da. Ein toter Köfi auf Grund, aber auch Fetzenköder wurden des öfteren von den Biestern razfaz zerschnippelt. Lebende Köfis hingegen blieben verschont.
> Wenn ich heute beim Nachtangeln am Rhein innerhalb weniger Minuten total zerfetzte Köfis aus dem Wasser ziehe, oder nicht mal die Haut des Fetzens noch am Haken ist, ja dann wünsch ich mir, der Lebendköfi wäre wieder erlaubt.
> Auftriebsmontagen bringen nix. Die werden von der Strömung runtergedrückt oder die Viecher ziehen sie nach unten. Posenangeln scheidet wegen der Strömung auch aus, bzw. ist sehr mühsam, insbesondere wenn man zu zweit oder dritt nebeneinander sitzt. Was bleibt ist die festgestellte Posenmontage direkt an der Spundwand. Aber in den Buhnen hilft nix.



_@ Thomas ich hoffe das ist jetzt kein Offtopic und wird als Antwort auf Ralles Meinung zugelassen,da wie ich grade sehe wohl die Zensur regiert.
_
  leider ist auch das *kein* guter Grund, da allein wegen besserer Fängigkeit und Erfolgsausicht dem Fänger gegenüber eben noch kein "guter Grund" zustande kommt wie der Tierschutzbericht der Bundesregierung aussagt.



> Bei der Verwendung lebender Köderfische zum Angeln werden diesen Leiden und Schäden zugefügt, deshalb wurde in den meisten Ländern durch Fischereiverordnung die Verwendung lebender Köderfische verboten, stark eingeschränkt oder von einer Erlaubnis abhängig gemacht. *Ein vernünftiger Grund, diese Fangmethode unter bestimmten Umständen einzusetzen, kann bestehen, wenn eine Hege oder Bewirtschaftung die Verwendung lebender Köderfische erfordert; zum Beispiel zur Verringerung eines unerwünscht hohen Raubfischbestandes bei extrem starkem Pflanzenbewuchs oder bei starken Schlammablagerungen.* Bei dieser ausnahmsweise zulässigen Verwendung lebender Köderfische ist ganz besonders auch auf deren möglichst schonende Befestigung zu achten. In einer Reihe von Landesfischereivorschriften sind die genannten Probleme inzwischen in einschränkender Weise geregelt.


Quelle: www.angeltreff.org

Man muss sich halt Gedanken machen wie man den Krabben anders Herr wird.

Gruss #:


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Leider scheinens wieder mal einige Missionare nicht begreifen zu wollen.
Es ging in der Frage hier in keinster Weise um ethisch/moralische Geschichten oder Fragen, sondern schlicht um die Frage ob der lebende Köfi mehr Bisse bringt an Gewässern wos erlaubt ist (siehe erstes Posting in diesem Thread).

Ab hier dann bei weiteren OT Verwarnungen - soll ja keiner sagen können, er hätte vorher nix gewußt.






PS:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/871/14/


----------



## Ollek (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

In nomine patrie,et fili et spiritu sancti

Amen :q



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Leider scheinens wieder mal einige Missionare nicht begreifen zu wollen.
> Es ging in der Frage hier in keinster Weise um ethisch/moralische Geschichten oder Fragen, sondern schlicht um die Frage ob der lebende Köfi mehr Bisse bringt an Gewässern wos erlaubt ist (siehe erstes Posting in diesem Thread).
> 
> Ab hier dann bei weiteren OT Verwarnungen - soll ja keiner sagen können, er hätte vorher nix gewußt.



dann würde ich vorschlagen wir machen hier ne abstimmung, den was soll man zur fängigkeit noch sagen.???


Ich sag: "Ja macht Sinn"


----------



## Hefti (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Moinsen



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ab hier dann bei weiteren OT Verwarnungen - soll ja keiner sagen können, er hätte vorher nix gewußt.


 
Meinst du mit OT Off-Topic oder On-Topic?:q

MfG
Hefti


----------



## Reisender (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Also ich habe früher auch mit Lebenden Köfis gefischt !!

Der Köfi hat bestimmt den halben See ab geschwommen.....:m

Natürlich konnte er noch Schwimmen, weil ich es gescheut habe ihn den Haken durch denn Rücken zu ziehen. Also habe ich in am Haken angebunden.....:m

Tja, ist zum Lachen, aber besser gefangen habe ich auch nicht.
Lustig war nur, das er sich und der Pose einen heißen Ritt über die See geliefert hat.

Nun ja.....

Selbst wo es erlaubt ist mit Lebend zu Fisch, habe ich keinen nennenswerten Vorteil gehabt .....#c


----------



## Gummischuh (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Moin Leute

Ich hätte auch noch mal etwas ohne Topic. Wollt' mich nämmich mal büschn für das "dümmliche Geschmier" entschuldigen. War nicht die allerbeste Wortwahl.
Werd' mich bessern, oder es versuchen, ....oder wenigstens versuchen es zu versuchen...


----------



## Freakadelle (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Servus. 

Als es noch erlaubt war hab ich wie alle anderen damals  selbstverständlich auch mit lebendem Köfi gefischt. Die Anzahl der Hechtfänge war deutlich höher als heutzutage mit der toten Variante. Würde sagen, 300% - 400%.

Ich finds schade, daß der lebende Köfi heute verboten ist. Wobei, vielleicht lags ja auch daran, daß es damals einfach mehr Fische gab?


----------



## duck_68 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



Freakadelle schrieb:


> Servus.
> 
> Als es noch erlaubt war hab ich wie alle anderen damals  selbstverständlich auch mit lebendem Köfi gefischt. Die Anzahl der Hechtfänge war deutlich höher als heutzutage mit der toten Variante. Würde sagen, 300% - 400%.
> 
> Ich finds schade, daß der lebende Köfi heute verboten ist. Wobei, vielleicht lags ja auch daran, daß es damals einfach mehr Fische gab?



Ich sehe das ähnlich wie Du! - Es sollte jedem selbst überlassen bleiben mit einem Zappler zu fischen oder nicht


----------



## Freakadelle (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Es sollte jedem selbst überlassen bleiben mit einem Zappler zu fischen oder nicht



Oh ja, das wäre zu schön! Aber ich fürchte, das wird nix mehr.


----------



## Sublimestar (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Oh man ey, fängt das wieder an, WARUM! seit ihr nicht in der lage eine simple antwort auf eine simple frage zu geben  ????
> er hat euch nich gefragt was ihr vom lebend köfi angeln haltet, sondern ob es sich lohnt lebend köfi einzusetzen!
> meine meinung, JA, wenn ich die gelegenheit habe tue ich es
> vlg




Sorry for Spam..aber besuch mal bitte www.seidoderseit.de !! #q


----------



## Freakadelle (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Aha, es ist Klugscheis.ersonntag.

Hast Du auch was zum Thema beizutragen? |rolleyes


----------



## Damyl (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*



Freakadelle schrieb:


> Servus.
> 
> Als es noch erlaubt war hab ich wie alle anderen damals  selbstverständlich auch mit lebendem Köfi gefischt. Die Anzahl der Hechtfänge war deutlich höher als heutzutage mit der toten Variante. Würde sagen, 300% - 400%.
> 
> Ich finds schade, daß der lebende Köfi heute verboten ist. Wobei, vielleicht lags ja auch daran, daß es damals einfach mehr Fische gab?



Ich seh das wie du.
Es gab damals nichts erfolgreicheres wie ein langsam hinter dem Boot an der Posenmontage hinterhergeschleppter lebender Köfi.
Ich habe zu Zeiten des toten Köfi nie mehr solche Erfolge erzielt.


----------



## martin k (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Moin!

Ob jetzt tot oder lebendig - der Erfolg hängt maßgeblich von der Präsentation, sowie dem Einfühlungsvermögens des Anglers in der jeweiligen Situation/am jeweiligen Gewässer ab.

Die "Stellfisch-Methode" - der lebende Köfi wird an der langen Rute/ an einer Bojen-/ verwicklungsfreien (gar nicht einfach...) Grundmontage - direkt am Unterstand eines Räubers angeboten - ist sicherlich "effektiv". Gegenteilige Erfahrungen wiederum, musste ich mit "Frei-Schwimmern" machen - besonders wenn diese möglichst "schonend" behandelt wurden. Wir experimentierten damals viel mit unterschiedlichen Methoden zur Köderbefestigung, Ziel war, das Fischchen zwar mit einem Haken zu versehen, dies sollte es aber kaum beeinträchtigen. Wir waren überzeugt, wenn der Köder sich ähnlich seiner Artgenossen verhält, machen wir auch nichts falsch. So wurden die Lauben, Haseln, Barsche usw. frisch gefangen, der Haken vorsichtig durchs Nasenloch gezogen - noch weiter kann man gehen wenn man den Köfi am "Gummi-Haar" festmacht oder vorsichtig anbindet/ ihn in einem Gummiring festsetzt. Anschließend wurde er an freier Leine oder einer fein austarierten Posenmontage zu Wasser gelassen - nicht geworfen, er sollte schwimmen wohin er will, am besten direkt ins Hecht- oder Zandermaul. Ein Trugschluss! Schön zog der Köder mitten in den größten Futterfischschwärmen über den See, wenn er sich in der Dämmerung im Uferbereich verkroch, konnte man sicher sein: Heute sind die Räuber unterwegs... Falls der Köfi doch hin und wieder einen Fehler machte und ins Visier seines Feindes kam, war er meist schneller, die Bissspuren im Schwanzbereich unübersehbar - im Gegensatz zum Anbiss. Natürlich wurde der verletzte Köder dann weiterverwendet - jetzt hatte man sogar reelle Chancen doch einen Fisch zu haken... "Halbtote" Köder will ich hiermit allerdings nicht empfehlen, das muss nicht sein! - dann doch lieber "Ganztot" - meist nicht minder effektiv, die richtige Taktik & Technik vorausgesetzt. Hier gibt es X Möglichkeiten, man kann Bücher damit füllen.

Bei uns in Oberösterreich ist das Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch übrigens auch seit ein  paar Jahren untersagt - auf der Vorderseite des amtlichen Lizenzbuches findet man den Stempel: "Lebend fischen verboten!" ... beim nächstem Mal setze ich mich tot ans Wasser ;-)
Sondergenehmigungen sind auch hier möglich, so geschehen voriges Jahr an einem gar nicht so kleinem Badesee. Ein Taucher sichtete ein großen Wels (ich meine er heißt Kuno, weis es aber nicht mehr so genau). Die Hysterie war groß - die armen Schwimmer mussten in Angst und Schrecken leben, die frisch besetzten Karpfen wurden in Massen vertilgt... Die Folge war ein "Nachtangriff" der privilegierten Jahreskarteninhaber - gerüstet mit "Lebendköder" und Bier. Kein Wunder, dass man Kuno meines Wissens nicht "besiegen" konnte...

Kurz zu Gesetzgebung & Moral:
Meiner Meinung nach nützen derartige Verbote niemandem, vielleicht der Staatskassa, aber sicher nicht den Fischen. Ich kenne beispielsweise Angler, die sich "im Rahmen des Gesetzes bewegen" - sie angeln ausschließlich "frischtot". Ein kleiner, aber deutlich sichtbarer Einstich mit der Ködernadel zwischen den Brustflossen, keinesfalls zu tief - der "tote" Köder soll sich ja bewegen, "verwerfliches Tun" wird hier keiner beweisen können. Ihr "Köfi-Verschleiß" beläuft sich dann noch auf mindestens 10 Fische pro Tag/Rute...
Andere wiederum setzten sich hin und wieder über die Gesetzgebung hinweg  - der lebende Köfi beschert ihnen dann und wann einen schönen Hecht - "Meister Esox", sauber vorne gehakt kann entgleiten, vielleicht ist er für den zukünftigen Bestand von Bedeutung. Oder aber er landet in der Pfanne - frisch gestärkt werden dann verschmutzte Uferzonen gereinigt, Wasser und Fisch gehegt und gepflegt. Wieder andere  angeln ausschließlich mit Kukö, "releasen" und gehen dann auf einen Mac - Fisch. Wer ist der bessere Angler, was wollen die Fische?

T.l.
Martin


----------



## Arowana (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: lebender köfi sonnvoll?*

Hi,

@ Reisender, wie bindest du den Köfi an den Haken???

Grüße

Max


----------

